# How to properly dispose of infertile eggs?



## RuledByTiels (Aug 8, 2013)

Dots ended up laying 5 eggs, and they all ended up being infertile. She's starting to lose interest, but when she loses full interest (I don't want her to double clutch), how do I properly dispose of the eggs?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can leave them with her. Infertile eggs are sterile inside so the is no risks of them rotting. They will slowly dehydrate and dry up inside.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I buried H & H's eggs in the veggie garden with the nesting material, so they were in an underground nest, so to speak.


----------

